
“[Google] shareholders would sue them, and rightly so.” - yuhong
https://twitter.com/BrendanEich/status/870483249587519489
======
yuhong
I have been thinking about the ad bubble for a while now BTW. People talk
about "CalExit", but even California will be affected when it bursts.
Actually, I wonder if Google giving up on tracking ads would themselves be
enough to trigger a recession when the stock plunges.

